# 3DPrintBoardPro > General 3D Printing Marketplace >  For Sale. TwoTrees Saphire Pro UK sale

## Bikeracer2020

I have a brand new Sapphire Pro that will not actually print, at a guess it's the mainboard.
The extruder works, the bed and hot end both get hot, the move controls on the touchscreen work and the head homes.
There is no comminication via USB and a supplied file on the SD card loads but does not print.

I am new to this and have no idea how to turn it into a useable machine.

I thought it might make a good project for anyone that knows what to do because it seems Banggood do not honour their returns policy.
I've dismantled it back into how I got it in the packaging it came in.

I paid £260.00 for it about two weeks ago.

Asking £100.00 plus postage or can be collected from Newark Notts.

----------


## curious aardvark

sold ! 
And i can pick it up, no problem.
 see PM :-) 

I've got everything ese - corexy will be interesting - also it's a bigger print volume than anything I've already got. 

Also got a present for you as well as the money :-)
cheers

----------


## ralphzoontjens

Lol I wonder what that 'present' was.

I am also wondering how much time it takes to get these TwoTrees Sapphire systems to print consistently, and how long it takes before needing fixes/maintenance.
From what I am hearing this thing is quite tinker-heavy. Having to spend two days to get it running would make it a pretty expensive printer nonetheless.

----------


## curious aardvark

no to all your points :-)

I updated firmware - as original was corrupt.
I printed a bracket to convert it to direct drive and I desinged a filament holder. 
And I fitted a sheet f pei to print on - but that's because I damaged the original surface when I added locking nuts to the levelling bolts - and that's something I do as amatter of course on any printer I get. 
That was pretty much the only design issue. The levelling bolts rotated in their housing and the print surface covered them up. So I had to remove the original print surface to fit the locking nuts. 

I haven't had to level the bed for about 8 months - which is why I always use locking nuts :-) 

That's it. 

It's hands down the most precise and fastest printer I own and has printed a LOT since I got it last year. 
The thing is built like a tank. 
Completely reliable and prints at 150mm/s with precision the other printers struggle meet at 75mm/s. 
My default quality print speed is 100mm/s. 
The components are all quality parts - I don't like the extruder, but that's because it's poorly designed for flexibles. 
Phenomenal for everything else. 

What you have to remember is that the majority of people who post in facebook groups tinker by default and never actually leave a printer alone long enough to ever learn how to use it.
If your printer just works - you pretty much just use it and don't go online to winge about how changing the hotend, firmware and motherboard have stopped it working properly.  And then blame the manufacturer.

I'd definitely recommend the sapphire pro to anyone. New user or existing printer owner.
Awesome bit of kit. 

 MY other printers only ever get used now, if the sapphire is busy or i need to print something flexible.

At some point I'll do something about the extruder and get flexibles working - but my klic-n-print is almost exclusively used for flexible filament - so I'm not in any rush.

----------

